
Kernels, a free hosted Jupyter notebook environment with GPUs - benhamner
https://www.kaggle.com/kernels
======
minimaxir
The timing of this submission appears to follow the Colaboratory submission
with similar functionality just removed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17692263](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17692263)

Notably, both are owned by Google. The free-GPU notebook market is catching
on.

------
jl2718
Hey Ben, are these going to support arbitrary CUDA?

~~~
jl2718
Also, does Kaggle have any IP rights to code written in a kernel?

~~~
benhamner
Code made public on Kaggle Kernels is currently required to be under an Apache
2.0 license.

Beyond that, for private work the non-legalese TL;DR is no, at least not
beyond what's required for us to operate the service. I'll refer you to
[https://www.kaggle.com/terms](https://www.kaggle.com/terms), and copy one
relevant section below. If your work is in the context of making submissions
to a specific machine learning competition, then that competition may have
bespoke exceptions to this as well (which would be detailed in the rules of
the competition).

"For all User Submissions, you grant Kaggle a license to translate, modify
(for technical purposes, for example making sure your content is viewable on
an iPhone as well as a computer) and reproduce and otherwise act with respect
to such User Submissions, in each case to enable us to operate the Services,
as described in more detail below. You acknowledge and agree that Kaggle, in
performing the required technical steps to provide the Services to our users
(including you), may need to make changes to your User Submissions to conform
and adapt those User Submissions to the technical requirements of
communication networks, devices, services, or media, and the licenses you
grant under these Terms include the rights to do so. You also agree that all
of the licenses you grant under these Terms are royalty-free, perpetual,
irrevocable, and worldwide. These are licenses only — your ownership in User
Submissions is not affected."

